# Save Steve Irwin Nature Reserve!



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Save Steve's Place

Please read and sign the petition guys, they want to make Steves reserve into a Mine. 

Just thought i would let ya'll know


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Cheers. Signed. Bump.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

signed


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

signed...


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

signed


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

signed


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*signed*

i just got a few people i no 2 sign it......


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Signed


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 4, 2008)

signed it to;-)


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

signed


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

signed


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

All done and signed! :2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Signed =D


----------



## fiona (Jun 30, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

signed:2thumb:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i signed as did my whole family a while back


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

i dont understand how it can be turned into a mine??? as he bought it.. thats like some one turning up on my door-step saying let me dig up your garden????????
lol


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

signed


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

signed


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Signed


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

signed


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

signed


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

The only reason this is getting publicity is because of the person whose name it bears, Steve Irwin. if you really want to slow down the rape of the planet, try cutting your consumption of unnecessary crap and encourage others to do the same. No more upgrading your shiney aluminium iPods as the new one has double the memory, demand that manufacturers use recyclable or recycled materials or stop making obsolescent goods. I also bet a lot of people would be moaning were the cost of goods to rise because of a shortage of aluminium the same as people do when oil prices rise.
Another thing is, due to our 'hobby' we are hardly the greenest people on the planet due to the extra electricity we need to heat our animals, which when you think about it is wasted energy...we don't need to keep these animals, we do it for pleasure.
Then we come to the human costs of modern life, I see no-one up in arms about the fighting in the Congo, the death, destruction and misery caused by people fighting over the source of most of the elements such as Coltan, needed for mobile telephones and other technological 'marvels' , the hundreds of thousands of innocent Iraqis who have died caught up in a war for oil, yet mention 'Steve Irwin' and every man and his dog jumps out of the woodwork to save 'his' park.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

i signed it!!

Good to see you back on the forums SNAKEYDAN!!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i've signed as well...... HOW DARE THEY...... 
if steve was still here, he could'v given them a "free" taipan (to play with), and told them, its a patternless woma, but alas, that was'nt his style


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

signed


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

signed


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

signed


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

signed


----------



## secretsquirel (Sep 7, 2008)

*signed*

signed


----------

